
Ask HN: Could you ever hear a core dump? - Pixelicious
Were there computers for which core dumps were a physical process?
======
DrScump
Computers with actual magnetic core memory were also really loud, so it would
have been hard to hear any other detail.

Generally, the only noise you'd hear in response to a core dump was the
programmer, screaming. Go Team S0C7!

